# My goats are missing!



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm heartbroken, I was away from home in another state for a few days and my sister was taking care of the farm, my brother decided to visit and the goats got out of their pen, it's never a big deal because they just stay in the yard, but when my brother went to leave they followed him to the road and he didn't come back up to let my sister know they were following him he just sped up! If he was in front of me right now I would rip his teeth out!!!! 
They went missing Sunday night around 7 pm, we are surrounded by big plots of land and thick woods. My sister and a friend went door to door yesterday asking if anyone had seen them but had no luck. We are friends with the people that own the biggest plot around so I'm going to be asking them if they mind me driving their hay fields to search for them.

If your the praying type then please pray that we find our babies!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Oh no im so sorry to hear that:hug: I hope you find them soon! I will definitely be praying for you and your herd. Good luck:goatkisspray)


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh no how awful! If my brother did that I’d knock his teeth out too. I am definitely praying for you and your goats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear, I'm so sorry! Rest assured they are totally fine having a GREAT time with all the new browse they have discovered! This happened once to us with our first pair of goats 10+ years ago. They were safe and happy when we found them! Don't forget to bring a scoop or bucket or whatever you normally rattle some grain in!


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

That’s awful! Hope they find their way home soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I sure hope you find them safe and sound.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am sorry your brother did not act responsibly! I hope SalteyLove is right and your goats are having a great time, and that you find them soon and that they are fine.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

mariella said:


> I'm heartbroken, I was away from home in another state for a few days and my sister was taking care of the farm, my brother decided to visit and the goats got out of their pen, it's never a big deal because they just stay in the yard, but when my brother went to leave they followed him to the road and he didn't come back up to let my sister know they were following him he just sped up! If he was in front of me right now I would rip his teeth out!!!!
> They went missing Sunday night around 7 pm, we are surrounded by big plots of land and thick woods. My sister and a friend went door to door yesterday asking if anyone had seen them but had no luck. We are friends with the people that own the biggest plot around so I'm going to be asking them if they mind me driving their hay fields to search for them.
> 
> If your the praying type then please pray that we find our babies!


Prayers are being sent


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Awwwww i am sorry! I bet they are happy as clams in a bunch of brush somewhere close.

Eta... i DO have a VERY nice pair of steel toed boots if you need to borrow some.... ladies size ten....... i can even clean em up and oil them for you so they are nice and shiny. Yanno... so that dolt brother of yours can see em comin....


----------



## Garnet-the-goat (Sep 2, 2020)

Aww I am so sorry! I hope You find them soon! Send prayers your way!:hug:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Praying for their return!!! It's so hard not knowing where they are. Do reach out to local law enforcement and shelters, etc. Sometimes people report loose animals that way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is horrible, praying they are found.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh no! I am praying you find them soon. Disappearing goats is so stressful.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Prayers for safe return!! I could not imagine!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Grab that feed bucket and start hollaring. I'm always afraid mine will escape. I'm so sorry. Please keep us informed on when you find them.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh I hope they return quickly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are your goats tame to strangers? Would someone be able to load them in a vehicle with a food bribe if they spotted them along the road?

You might be able to find a local Facebook group for lost pets and see if you can get a tracking dog.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This is absolutely heartbreaking! I hope they return safe and sound. I would be livid with your brother, there's no reason for that


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

We still haven't found them yet. I'm going into town today so I will be stopping at the police department to see if they've heard anything, if not I will see about the pound. I started spreading the word on Facebook and a lot of people are keeping an eye out. I'm afraid someone just took them to resell so I talked to some of the local auctions to keep their eye out for them. 
They are tame enough you don't even need feed to catch them, except Sunny but if the others got into someone's car so would she.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Could I/Should I file a police report about them being missing?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I would definately file a report. I am sorry they have not yet been found. Oh if that was my brother I would ban him untill he finds my goats.
Here we must chip our animals. So all my animals have a chip.
Oooh I am livid for you and worried for them.
I am praying they will be found


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..I agree..file a report. Make posters to set out. Somone has seen them. They may not know how to find the owner. Prayers for you and them!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, file a report.

Are they tattooed, have tags?

Give descriptions, pictures if you have them.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Definitely posters! Many folks don't use Facebook


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Pictures are always better. Oh I am so worried here


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Sunny is the only one that has Tattoos and none of the other are marked yet. I was going to take my Nubian doelings in next week to get their tattoos and have their horns removed.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Prayers that they are safely returned or find their way home.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry, that is heartbreaking. I sure hope you get them back. I'll say a prayer for you tonight!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

What a horrible thing to happen! I hope you find your goats safe and sound very soon! Definitely contact the police and county sheriffs office. They are often the first to get reports of loose animals. Might also want to contact the county brand inspector because they are usually present at most auctions. Good luck!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry. I’m really hoping you update us with some good news soon.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Keeping you and your goats in my thoughts. Hopefully animal control or the police have heard something.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Here goaties goaties goaties. Your momma is worried about you. Oh my heart is breaking. I dont know what I would do if my babies just walked out of here.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

What a horrible situation. Praying you find them! Definitely get posters with pictures, your phone number, texting number, email, or whatever the best way to contact you is!

Did all of the goats go missing, or do you still have one or two left? Just wondering if you could walk it around on a leash to see if it will call for the others. So sorry to hear this happened! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Any news? Praying they are ok!
Do you have a game camera or something you can put out to see if they return? Maybe set out some grain and put a game camera on a tree nearby it to see if they come around to any spots in your neighborhood.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I have been thinking about you all day. I just can't imagine having to deal with that. By the way... you should casually mention to your brother that you know a whole herd of women who know how to castrate...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Still no babies home? Oh I am so sad now


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I filed a police report yesterday and hit all of the auctions going on. I plan on walking the ravines to see if they used them to get away. I was thinking about putting feed out but we have wild deer that come in the yard and I know they would eat all of the feed before my goats come home. I will also be going to the locale pounds and giving them my number and some pictures of the goats.
If the goats were coming home and just leaving again I would know because we live on dirt roads and they would be leaving hoof prints. By the time they get back, I will have lost 80 pounds just from walking the roads looking for fresh hoof prints every morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your brother owes you a lot of money. I sure hope he is helping you look for them and not the total jerk he is sounding like.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@mariella oh this must be so devestaring


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Your brother owes you a lot of money. I sure hope he is helping you look for them and not the total jerk he is sounding like.


... I wish I could say he's the best big brother in the world and he's doing everything in his power to help... but he says it's not his fault that they were loose to begin with and that he was "Triggered" by how messy the yard was and he couldn't bring himself to come back up the driveway to let my sister know.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

mariella said:


> ... I wish I could say he's the best big brother in the world and he's doing everything in his power to help... but he says it's not his fault that they were loose to begin with and that he was "Triggered" by how messy the yard was and he couldn't bring himself to come back up the driveway to let my sister know.


You have got to be kidding me! What a selfish answer! If it were my brother I woulds made him go out look8ng


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

mariella said:


> ... I wish I could say he's the best big brother in the world and he's doing everything in his power to help... but he says it's not his fault that they were loose to begin with and that he was "Triggered" by how messy the yard was and he couldn't bring himself to come back up the driveway to let my sister know.


Just wow. Unbelievable.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Family...it would be great if we could pick 'em. It's such a shame this happened but also that it was your own brother. 

How many are there? 

If you are not on it, you might want to look into using Nextdoor. It is a site for neighborhood residents to communicate, post things for sale, etc (social media on the small scale). Ours is not very active but I regularly see posts about animals on the loose (usually dogs) in the neighboring communities' posts. It's relatively easy to set one up too. Once it's up you can communicate with other neighborhoods through it.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

mariella said:


> ... I wish I could say he's the best big brother in the world and he's doing everything in his power to help... but he says it's not his fault that they were loose to begin with and that he was "Triggered" by how messy the yard was and he couldn't bring himself to come back up the driveway to let my sister know.


I know it may seem like a crazy idea, but can you ask the local news to put out an alert for your goats?

And I hope you find them soon!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

AlabamaGirl said:


> I know it may seem like a crazy idea, but can you ask the local news to put out an alert for your goats?
> 
> And I hope you find them soon!


I think that's a great idea!

Sending prayers they will be found soon!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey Mariella. Have you contacted vets in your area..people call them when they find livestock. Also have you contacted your 4H or FFA group? They would help you look for them. Or may know the people whom live around you..to ask if anyone has seen them. Also check on Craigslist..I've seen looking for and found animals on there.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

mariella said:


> ... I wish I could say he's the best big brother in the world and he's doing everything in his power to help... but he says it's not his fault that they were loose to begin with and that he was "Triggered" by how messy the yard was and he couldn't bring himself to come back up the driveway to let my sister know.


What an asshat......so sorry about your babies and your brothers lack of respect for you


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I watched this thread hoping that any moment they would be found! I can't imagine what you must be going through, I would be an absolute wreck. I can't handle it when I can't find a possession like a sweatshirt or something. This would just destroy me. How _are_ you doing? If there's anything you'd like to get off you chest or talk about, we are here for you. :bighug:
Don't forget to check your area's craigslist if you haven't.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Any news yet?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

We still haven't found them yet. I haven't been updating because I'm livid with my mother, she keeps saying it's my sister's fault that they left and not my brother's because she should have been watching them, know I agree she should have made sure they were put up but she's not the one who drove away when she knew they were following!

My mother is a conspiracy theorist and thinks the world is ending so she wants more goats because they are easier to care for than cows, well she doesn't want to spend more than $180 each so she wants to go to an auction! My heart is still broken for the loss of my babies and she wants me to get diseased, wild, parasite-ridden goats! I told her if she gives me a month or two I could find healthy goats for $200 each but she's SURE the world will end before then! 
We are in the middle of a religious holiday and the Saturday that the auction is held happens to also be a high Sabbath so she plans on going so we don't have to wait another 2 weeks! I think she's lost her mind!

Okay, my rant is over, for now, I still have hope my babies will find their way home.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. That is sad all the way around.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@mariella mg:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

But if the world is going to end, is she prepared to be 100% self sufficient to care for the goats? Can you feed them, provide parasite management, and health care potentially sick animals need without any outside help? This is what doesn't make any sense. There's nothing wrong with being prepared for a national emergency, but I don't see why buying a couple low quality animals helps your family be prepared.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She should start off small with like meat chickens. Guaranteed food and start up cost isn’t a fortune


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:up: That's a really good point.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm so sorry. Have you posted pictures around your area? I'm always looking at pictures on posts. Since we live out in the rural area.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Unless the whole family is on board for caring for them and good sound management, chickens is a good idea. Even if you get healthy stock, the same scenario is waiting to happen.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I hope you find them and well, good luck with your mom's ideas. Maybe she will go with Chickens.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

So sorry to hear all that! Really hope you find them! 
Meat chickens, and egg-laying chickens are a great way to go. There are a lot of great dual-purpose breeds out there like Leghorns. 
I can only imagine the pain you are feeling. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They have already owned goats. So her mom already knows the drill. Sounds more like panic buying. I can't imagine there would be a rush on goats like there was toilet paper.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I will address comments tomorrow but for now, we think we know where they are. We have been camping in the front yard for 3 days now and today I woke up to hearing a young goat screening but one of our neighbors owns goats so I passed it off as one of her's (She lives 1/2 mile uphill from us so we often hear her goats, and we have a neighbor between us) but tonight we heard it and went to the fence and sure enough it's in the barn just across from us. I will call the sheriff first thing in the morning to see what can be done.

We have bad blood with that neighbor and I really hope she doesn't have them for her sake! The sheriff said the next bit of trouble he had out of her he would file a harassment charge if we didn't.

But dear lord please pray they are there so they can come home!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

mariella said:


> I will address comments tomorrow but for now, we think we know where they are. We have been camping in the front yard for 3 days now and today I woke up to hearing a young goat screening but one of our neighbors owns goats so I passed it off as one of her's (She lives 1/2 mile uphill from us so we often hear her goats, and we have a neighbor between us) but tonight we heard it and went to the fence and sure enough it's in the barn just across from us. I will call the sheriff first thing in the morning to see what can be done.
> 
> We have bad blood with that neighbor and I really hope she doesn't have them for her sake! The sheriff said the next bit of trouble he had out of her he would file a harassment charge if we didn't.
> 
> But dear lord please pray they are there so they can come home!


Omg... i really hope she didn't take them. I mean i get that they where or and all but to hide them. Purse for a complaint if that is the case


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@mariella we are praying your babies are safe and that you get them back in good health. As for your brother he should pay any legal cost that you may incur now. Oh many prayers going your way.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

(pray) Oh please, oh please, oh please, let them be there. Well on the bright side at least if they are there, they haven't been wandering around with no care all this time.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Updates as soon as humanly possible please:hug:!

(hoping you find them safe and sound)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Fingers crossed you get your goats home today!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I check this post a few times a day in hopes of good news. :hug:Sending good thoughts!!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Praying you can get them back! Hopefully that means they weren’t starved. (pray)


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I pray you get them back today and they are all in good health.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers here too.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, the sheriff confirmed that they are over there, we are waiting on the ladies husband to come home so we can pick them up. She said she's had them for 5 out of the 9 days and they were running around in her yard when she found them and decided to put them in the barn because she didn't know who they belonged to, The only people that own goats within a 2-mile radius are us, The neighbor I mentioned before, and a Boer farmer almost 2 miles away so her options were limited as to who they belonged to. But as long as I get my babies back I don't care how long she had them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good hearing they are safe.
Praying all goes well. 
Have pictures and anything to identify them ready, just in case.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

mariella said:


> Well, the sheriff confirmed that they are over there, we are waiting on the ladies husband to come home so we can pick them up. She said she's had them for 5 out of the 9 days and they were running around in her yard when she found them and decided to put them in the barn because she didn't know who they belonged to, The only people that own goats within a 2-mile radius are us, The neighbor I mentioned before, and a Boer farmer almost 2 miles away so her options were limited as to who they belonged to. But as long as I get my babies back I don't care how long she had them.


I'm glad you found them! That was nice of your neighbor to keep them cozy in a barn.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so glad. Hopefully all of them are there.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh happy days.... oh happy days... I hope they have no injuries and that they had good meals....


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I am so glad you found them. I bet you feel so relieved. I hope all goes well today.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm so glad you located them! I hope they're all just fine and I hope you can somehow mend things with your neighbors.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahooo. :coolmoves:


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Happy you found them!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

They are finally after 9 days home safe and sound! Lilly's voice is broken so I assume she was the one we were hearing screening but aside from that everyone is in good health! Nice pink FAMACHA scores! I need to trim some feet but for the rest of the day, I will be loving my babies!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Best news ever!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so happy and relieved for you!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wonderful news. Ahhh l9ve on your babies. They need their human momma. You give lilly an extra treat


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Phew! I was so worried! It's wonderful that they are safe! Give them kisses from us.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

AWESOME!! :happydance:


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So glad


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

That's wonderful! And think about a little gift for your neighbors for taking care of them....... mended fences are the best.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

That’s great, so glad you got them back!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Yay! So so so glad you found them and they are safe and sound back home!! (woot):clappingdance):happygoat::7up:


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm so glad you got them home!! Now, you can go beat the snot out of your brother.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Nommie Bringeruvda Noms said:


> I'm so glad you got them home!! Now, you can go beat the snot out of your brother.


I agree! My brother has taken care of my goats before while I'm gone. If he had ever done something like to me I would be have a few "words" with him.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you, everyone, for your prayers and for the emotional support you gave me. My sister and I made ourselves promises that we wouldn't cry over them until we knew they wouldn't be coming home again (There may have been a few fury tears directed at my brother) we are both so happy they are home and we are blessed to have a community that prayed right alongside us. Now to put some weight on my only breeder this year so I can have some cute babies next year!


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

As much as you dislike your neighbor, I think you should take them a small bale of hay or bag of feed or something. Feed is expensive and she did take good care of them.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

mariella said:


> My sister and I made ourselves promises that we wouldn't cry over them until we knew they wouldn't be coming home again


That was a very mature decision. I know I couldn't be that in control of my emotions.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow what great news! It's fantastic! I'm so happy for y'all


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Gooseberry Creek said:


> As much as you dislike your neighbor, I think you should take them a small bale of hay or bag of feed or something. Feed is expensive and she did take good care of them.


I agree. Kill em' with kindness!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

mariella said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your prayers and for the emotional support you gave me. My sister and I made ourselves promises that we wouldn't cry over them until we knew they wouldn't be coming home again (There may have been a few fury tears directed at my brother) we are both so happy they are home and we are blessed to have a community that prayed right alongside us. Now to put some weight on my only breeder this year so I can have some cute babies next year!


So glad they are safe back home!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So HAPPY FOR YOU! Be sure and give your neighbor a Thankyou card..and a gift. They took.care of your babies..even if it wasn't with a thought process. Be kind to them. The main thing is they are home. Next time you see.your brother...use a cattle prod on him...sorry.
No..just don't let him near your goats...k?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> That's wonderful! And think about a little gift for your neighbors for taking care of them....... mended fences are the best.


I agree with goatsblessings.


----------



## Garnet-the-goat (Sep 2, 2020)

I am so Happy you found them! (dance):bighug::hug::rungoat::goatrunwoot)(woot)(woot)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up::coolmovescheers)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad for you!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Umm, I would still be very angry with my neighbors, as keeping them that long, or keeping them at all without asking around or reporting them is the same as theft. If someone found your wallet and took the money out of it, you'd be pretty angry, right? Well, what she did is no different. If you didn't hear your goat cry, I bet they would have kept them forever.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Honestly, I'm still really cross with her. This isn't the first time (Or the last I'm sure) that she's kept our animals without telling us. Once our horses got into her field and we don't check them every day so we didn't notice for a day or two and then she told us she didn't have them but the neighbor on the other side of her told us they were in her field so we went over and got them back. Her horses come over sometimes too but we just throw a halter on them and take them back to her.
One time we were given 3 Llamas and the big male chased off the little male, we looking for him for days and found him 6 days later on our way home from town, he was in someone's yard so we stopped and told them he was ours, it turned out that she had "Given" him to them and they didn't know he had just shown up at her place. We didn't have proof of ownership because he was given to us (No bill of sale) and we only had him a few days before he left. We let them keep him because they wanted baby Llamas and we knew he was just going to get out again.
She likes to call the cops on us for shooting in our own field, so much so the sheriff said if we don't file for harassment he would ( He even told her that so she would stop bugging us) 
The sheriff had a few words with her the other day but there is no proof she stole them so she just got a stern talking too.
She also shot our favorite dog and almost killed her! Our dogs will just blindly chase vermin until they kill it, and I guess Bella hadn't noticed she was out of her yard and was digging up whatever she was after. By the neighbor's account, she was just digging something up but she didn't want our dog in her yard so she shot her! I wish I still had the Xrays, but the bullet stopped just before her heart and the vets wouldn't/couldn't take the bullet out. I will see if I can find the Xrays (It was kinda cool and kinda scary!) the vet said if she hadn't been so muscular she would be dead. (Bella did pass away 2 years ago from being hit by a truck)


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Whoa! @mariella! I'm not sure what need to be done but something need to be done! They can't just give away an animal that's not theirs. That's crazy!
We also had some neighbors that shot our big Siberian Husky years ago. He unfortunately didn't make it. 
But seriously though! Something needs to be done about those neighbors of yours.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

It sounds like there is a long history of animals escaping (both ways), and I think the old adage, "Good fences make good neighbors" applies very well in this case. I think the best way to fix this problem is to work on your fences so no dogs, horses, llamas, or goats can escape to your neighbors'. I mean, if someone carelessly leaves a gate open once in a blue moon that's one thing, but it sounds like there's an ongoing pattern here. Luckily this is not an unfixable problem. Electric fence is relatively cheap and very easy to use. I'd personally go that route.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

mariella said:


> Honestly, I'm still really cross with her. This isn't the first time (Or the last I'm sure) that she's kept our animals without telling us. Once our horses got into her field and we don't check them every day so we didn't notice for a day or two and then she told us she didn't have them but the neighbor on the other side of her told us they were in her field so we went over and got them back. Her horses come over sometimes too but we just throw a halter on them and take them back to her.
> One time we were given 3 Llamas and the big male chased off the little male, we looking for him for days and found him 6 days later on our way home from town, he was in someone's yard so we stopped and told them he was ours, it turned out that she had "Given" him to them and they didn't know he had just shown up at her place. We didn't have proof of ownership because he was given to us (No bill of sale) and we only had him a few days before he left. We let them keep him because they wanted baby Llamas and we knew he was just going to get out again.
> She likes to call the cops on us for shooting in our own field, so much so the sheriff said if we don't file for harassment he would ( He even told her that so she would stop bugging us)
> The sheriff had a few words with her the other day but there is no proof she stole them so she just got a stern talking too.
> She also shot our favorite dog and almost killed her! Our dogs will just blindly chase vermin until they kill it, and I guess Bella hadn't noticed she was out of her yard and was digging up whatever she was after. By the neighbor's account, she was just digging something up but she didn't want our dog in her yard so she shot her! I wish I still had the Xrays, but the bullet stopped just before her heart and the vets wouldn't/couldn't take the bullet out. I will see if I can find the Xrays (It was kinda cool and kinda scary!) the vet said if she hadn't been so muscular she would be dead. (Bella did pass away 2 years ago from being hit by a truck)


She. Sounds. Obnoxious.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

In Oklahoma we have the Open fence law, she is responsible for half of the fencing but doesn't do anything to help us maintain the fencing. We have fixed it so our cows and horses can't get over there anymore but we don't have the funds to put up any kind of goat fencing ( I keep the goats in an 8-panel pen that I move) We have 75 acres (So does she) and to hotwire it would cost more then I can afford right now and she doesn't help with costs at all. I plan on being a lot more careful with my goats from now until I move out. I'm saving up so I can buy my own place far from this lady.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a great idea to make your own fenceline. That is a good investment.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

The beauty of hotwire is that you can easily take it with you when you move. The most expensive part is the charger. After that, hotwire and step-in posts are really cheap, and all of it is very easy to move around for pasture rotation and takes up very little room if you decide to move and take it with you. Something to think about!


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Nov 7, 2019)

That woman is a menace. If you're not planning to stay, 75acres is a lot of fencing. But, is there a need to fence in the entire thing? We're only on 29, and can't imagine fencing the whole thing. We don't want to, anyway, because we like having the wildlife. It definitely makes hunting easier, lol. So, we just fence in paddocks, with panels, that we can move around whenever/ wherever we want or need to. Granted, the tractor makes dragging them a lot easier, but honestly, even just a riding lawn mower or truck could do it.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

So glad you found them before she decided to sell them. I would definitely try to find a quick solution to your problem until you can move


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so glad you got them back! Very sorry the neighbor has been that way, but I will say if animals are escaping, it could possibly be annoying the neighbor and making them think differently of your family - always 2 sides to the story and not saying that in a bad way, I just mean, maybe try to see it from their aspect. 
On the fencing, I agree if your not staying then find a way to put up good, temporary fencing to keep your animals where they belong. It's not about the neighbor and maintaining their side of things it's about you maintaining yours. Even if that means putting the GOOD fence on the inside of your old fence so there is an alleyway between. Then if their animals get through it for example, they will be on your land, vs being right on the property line. A lot of the farms around here do that, but then we are in horse country and if a horse goes through a wooden planked fence it could end up on the road. I'm just so happy you got your babies back, and really hope you can find a way to get along with the neighbor. Definitely agree about doing something nice to show that you appreciate that the goats were well cared for. It could 'possibly' change the relationship you have with the neighbor.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hoosier makes a valuable point. We have quite a bit of acreage, but not all is fenced, so I understand the cost. The areas we keep our goats are regularly walked, and any needed repairs are done. I don't want to stress about escapees. And I don't want other peoples dogs in my goat area. I will shoot a stray if I feel it is a threat to my livestock. I have had to come up with sometimes very time consuming ways to make sure mine aren't bugging the neighbors and for my animals safety.
It's really worth noodling this out. Knowing your own animals are contained safely is great piece of mind.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

Our situation is a bit different because we are the only ones on our road. Others own property but no one is developing it and across the road is all cow pasture for miles in all directions. Our skinny girls have been terrible about getting out so we stop most vehicles willing to stop (they really have no business on this road but they use it for a cut through). When they stop, we give them our name and number and explain about our escape artists, then we ask them to call us if they see them out. We also ask them to travel slowly (it is 30mph on that road but they do 50-70mph) just in case they run up on a wayward goat. Most are very nice and have even called if they see a vehicle they do not recognize as ours to let us know it is parked by our gates. A few are just immeasurably miserable and nothing will ever help their hateful attitude. We take the stance that we have bought the most expensive, best goat fence made and we have done everything we can to make sure those slippery little creatures stay inside it but.........they are goats......part of the reason we got the best fence is that we were told "if you can keep a goat in, you can keep anything in" and I believe that. The fence is 5 feet with graduated sizes from 7X2 down to 2X2. The goats have never gone through or over the fence. They have gone under in a few spots and through a gap in the gate. We fill and correct every spot we find. We have used barbed wire in a few low spots and in several spots on top. However, about once a month, a skinny girl will find her way out and entice some of the smaller kids with her but when we call or see them, they scoot back through and we see where the problem is. It is all a big game to the goats. I say, "Really?!?! You have 20 acres fenced in and you get out?"


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

arty::dazed:
I am sorry they get out.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

They are brats and the know it!!


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

But they love their home


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I know there is more than one side to a story and we used to be friendly with her but a lot of private stuff went down and now we are just trying to avoid talking to her. Her husband is the one we talk to if we need to communicate but he isn't home very often. 
As for keeping my goats home, I'm moving them back to their 10 cattle panel pen which worked really well, the only reason they got out was because my mother wanted me to try and use 4 panels instead so I could move them by myself and she wanted to use my panels. I was going to move them back to 10 panels anyway because 4 just wasn't working!

I also forgot to mention that the reason we don't get chickens is that we already have 300 +/-. Don't ask what's going through my mother's head because I don't know! I love her to death but she drives me up a wall!
I own goats because I love goats and I've owned them since I was 2 and I can't imagine life without them now, makes you wonder why I'm still such a noob when it comes to goats, but let me tell you if I lose these girls I'm not getting any more until I move out and live on my own land! That's how far up a wall my mother drives me...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Love, peace and strength to you @mariella .


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And since I have you all here I just wanted to tell you about some good luck I had with my goats.
My buck was spending some time with a friends girl's, to help them be mothers again, and on the 12th I told her I was going to pick him up on the 14th, I had planned on taking him over to another friends house to help her girl's out as well but she wasn't feeling good that day so I brought him home with me. Well, it turns out that the only doe I have to breed this year was in a standing heat that same day! I was trying to get her bred by the end of the month but she's not friendly and I was having a hard time judging when she was and wasn't in heat. I had no idea she was in heat, but I thought since I have him right there I would let him scent her and see if she come into heat soon... It was over really quickly... He walked over to her and blepped her, she flagged her tail at him, he jumped on, he fell off, and for the rest of the day, they were left alone because no one wanted to interrupt them. 
But what luck that I would bring him home on the very day she was in a standing heat! I'm really looking forward to their babies!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

See. All works out


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh yeah! I also forgot to mention I bought a bell for Sunny! She hates it but I love it because when I have them free-ranging (They are only free-ranging when I'm home and outside doing stuff) I know where the herd is at all times! I also got her a new collar because what I had on her wasn't working out too well. I regret not getting everyone a collar and bell but it'll have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm said:


> View attachment 189743


The goat with the horns reminds me so much of my goat, rebel


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

mariella said:


> Thanks everyone. I know there is more than one side to a story and we used to be friendly with her but a lot of private stuff went down and now we are just trying to avoid talking to her. Her husband is the one we talk to if we need to communicate but he isn't home very often.
> As for keeping my goats home, I'm moving them back to their 10 cattle panel pen which worked really well, the only reason they got out was because my mother wanted me to try and use 4 panels instead so I could move them by myself and she wanted to use my panels. I was going to move them back to 10 panels anyway because 4 just wasn't working!
> 
> I also forgot to mention that the reason we don't get chickens is that we already have 300 +/-. Don't ask what's going through my mother's head because I don't know! I love her to death but she drives me up a wall!
> I own goats because I love goats and I've owned them since I was 2 and I can't imagine life without them now, makes you wonder why I'm still such a noob when it comes to goats, but let me tell you if I lose these girls I'm not getting any more until I move out and live on my own land! That's how far up a wall my mother drives me...


Omg I completely understand. My neighbor despises us and I will lose my mind if she talks to me. So if any confrontation happens it has to be between my husband and her husband. It's frustrating because I have so much to get off my chest, but I know for the sake of being neighbors I need to just shut up and stay over in my yard. I'm sorry your having a rough time


----------

